# Sunglasses



## Brumbalow (Feb 28, 2015)

I searched for a better topic to post this in but didn't see one. I'm curious if any of you guys know a cheaper alternative to Costa sun glasses. My frame broke today, and I just don't have a ton of cash to go drop on some new ones. Are there any lower cost alternatives that offer similar clarity? Thanks guys!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Calcutta glasses are great for the price! Check them out.


----------



## Native Son (Oct 4, 2012)

Brumbalow said:


> I searched for a better topic to post this in but didn't see one. I'm curious if any of you guys know a cheaper alternative to Costa sun glasses. My frame broke today, and I just don't have a ton of cash to go drop on some new ones. Are there any lower cost alternatives that offer similar clarity? Thanks guys!


I am assuming that the pair that broke are costas? If so, they will fix them for $11.95. They say it is for manufacture's defects, but I have had many a pair fixed over the years because I simply broke them. Link below

https://www.costadelmar.com/repair


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I don't know if there is an "in between". There are cheap, and then there's dang expensive. I guess one trick is to find something you like on sale.... or buy cheap.
I've had a few (costa, RayBan, Maui Jim), and found the Maui Jims to be my favorite. I have the Lighthouse. Lite, effective, and apart from throwing a pair in the gulf by accident- they have lasted for me. I've been able to get them for around $160 or so. Might find some cheaper online?!


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Guide Lines


----------



## Nick J. (Mar 15, 2009)

Outcast should have Costas on sale right now. At least in past spring/fall sales they have.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Maui Jim


----------



## Brumbalow (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks guys, I am gonna send the costas off and see what they say, in the mean time I picked up some of the calcutta's to hold me over!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Good choice. Hopefully they will repair your Costas


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> I don't know if there is an "in between". There are cheap, and then there's dang expensive. I guess one trick is to find something you like on sale.... or buy cheap.
> I've had a few (costa, RayBan, Maui Jim), and found the Maui Jims to be my favorite. I have the Lighthouse. Lite, effective, and apart from throwing a pair in the gulf by accident- they have lasted for me. I've been able to get them for around $160 or so. Might find some cheaper online?!


Maui Jims are almost indestructible and stay where you put them and are light as a feather....they stay on me everywhere i go


----------



## minerva216 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Hibbet*

If you are interested in buying new Costas you can go t o Hibbett Sports and they will haggle a price with you. I spoke to the manager and told him I could get a 10% discount at bass pro and he gave me 25% off right on the spot. I assume any of there high end sunglasses would fall into this category.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

If you go on line there is a fornm to print out and details on how to ship them to Costa. I have broken mine 3 times near the bridge of the nose. Each time $12. I believe they just sent me a new pair. Reason being I noticed the lens were perfect all three times.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

My Costas broke at the nose bridge. Just got them back. Same lenses though. Easy easy.


----------



## Brumbalow (Feb 28, 2015)

How long did it take to get them back? I sent mine and my wifes yesterday.


----------

